# I bought a 1970 somerthing movie ( garage sale )



## Pepper77 (Feb 11, 2013)

The name of the movie was the day after . russia nucs the USA ( it takes place in kansas). pretty good for the 70s


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I remember that movie. It was actually a made for TV movie, and was two parts if I'm not mistaken.

When I read the thread title I was worried it maybe starred Linda Lovelace...


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

It is a good movie.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazon.com: The Day After: Jason Robards, JoBeth Williams, Steve Guttenberg, John Cullum, John Lithgow, Bibi Besch, Lori Lethin, Amy Madigan, Jeff East, Georgann Johnson, William Allen Young, Calvin Jung, Gayne Rescher, Nicholas Meyer, Robert Florio,

I was in Germany at the time and was an NBC NCO when it came out.

"THE DAY AFTER" 1983

BTW one of the better no bull [email protected] movies thats close to what it would be like in a nuclear War....No special effects...no storyline - love story crap with tits everywhere...Just a great Drama!


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

3 Years after this was released I was still in Europe but dealing with the fallout from Chernobyl...I had a wife 3 months pregnant and German Authorities keeping people home from work....telling people not to drink fresh milk...eat fresh veggies....Borders to Germany were closed and no produce was allowed in to the country. People were warned to stay out of parks...out of the forests...and to not let your children outside or play in sandboxes.

The US. Army however pretended it never even happened even though we did radiation measurements and told our Officers of the results...We went to work outside as usual and that was the norm for a half million US Soldiers in Europe at that time!...Lets just say it was a HOT TIME in the Old Town for over a WEEK!....till we got a heavy rain!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

SSGT said:


> Amazon.com: The Day After: Jason Robards, JoBeth Williams, Steve Guttenberg, John Cullum, John Lithgow, Bibi Besch, Lori Lethin, Amy Madigan, Jeff East, Georgann Johnson, William Allen Young, Calvin Jung, Gayne Rescher, Nicholas Meyer, Robert Florio,
> 
> I was in Germany at the time and was an NBC NCO when it came out.
> 
> ...


Man, I remember Jason Robarts being in it but had forgotten how awesome of a cast that movie had. Kind of makes sense though, since it plays well to every kind of Nuke protest ever conceived. Now I'm gonna have to try and find a copy without dropping coin to get it, lol.

Oh, and I was never so happy to not be stationed in Europe when Glownoble went down!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This nuclear attack clip from The Day After is interesting, for example if we haven't got the TV or radio on, the first we'll know that enemy ICBM's are incoming is when we see our own missiles flying in response, like at the start of the clip!
Also at 2:00 we see a good representation of how an EM-pulse from an enemy nuke blows out lights and car ignitions, followed by the heat and blast -

(pulse 2:00)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I am curently watching it on youtube. full lenght, good quality...


----------

